# Cheap cast iron skillet



## voultsi (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey people, yesterday i went to one of those 1Euro stores that you can find almost everything and i found 2 cast iron skillets.The store doesnt sell kitchen accesories , so i was very surprised . The thing is that they were very cheap(10$ each) and the whole store doesnt sell anything above 15$ or anything of good quality so i wanted to ask you if they are safe to buy.I mean are cast iron skillets like non stick where you have to be careful what to buy or they are all about the same?(They were not those thick skillets , one was kind of thin with not so big walls and one the same but with those grill lines)


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2014)

voultsi said:


> Hey people, yesterday i went to one of those 1Euro stores that you can find almost everything and i found 2 cast iron skillets.The store doesnt sell kitchen accesories , so i was very surprised . The thing is that they were very cheap(10$ each) and the whole store doesnt sell anything above 15$ or anything of good quality so i wanted to ask you if they are safe to buy.I mean are cast iron skillets like non stick where you have to be careful what to buy or they are all about the same?(They were not those thick skillets , one was kind of thin with not so big walls and one the same but with those grill lines)



Do you know where they were made?


----------



## ShellyCooks (Sep 4, 2014)

Check to see where the skillets were made.  I use cast iron skillets that I inherited from my mother and grandmother.  They were made in the USA by a company named Lodge.  This company only makes high quality cast iron and has been making it for many, many years. When I wanted to purchase a cast iron grill and   a covered cast iron stew pot, I ordered them from Lodge online. They are not cheap, but are the best!!  

I notice your location is Orestiada.  Where is that?


----------



## voultsi (Sep 4, 2014)

Greece, so purchasing from american sites seems unlikable as taxes and shipping costs are about 60$ for a pan .  About the pan, i checked the bottom and it doesnt have a single marking -_-


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 4, 2014)

Does it feel weighty?  Some cheap cast iron is light for the size of the pan.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> Does it feel weighty?  Some cheap cast iron is light for the size of the pan.



Yes, and they can warp or even crack when heated.

If made in China, for example, the may contain unwanted or dangerous things besides iron.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 4, 2014)

If it's a good cast iron skillet, the inside of casting should be smooth, not grainy or gritty looking.   Other than faith or a chem. lab, I wouldn't not know if the casting is food safe.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree with what others have said.  I would not buy the skillets unless I knew where they are from and what they are made of.  Hey, maybe if you know someone coming to the USA for a visit, you could ask them to buy a Lodge cast iron skillet for you.  They are sold at several stores here.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 5, 2014)

does 1euro = $10 already?


----------



## voultsi (Sep 5, 2014)

No, these stores sell everything :p


----------

